# Difference between iwata airbrush gun and high end "generic"



## valentine319 (Jan 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me the difference? I've seen one with the same options but more options,you can change needle size and it has the nice size up and cut out areas to adjust. 

  	What is truly the difference? Is it consistancy? Is it longevity? Does one give you nice results while the other gives you ultra fine? Does anyone know?


----------



## valentine319 (Jan 20, 2013)

The brand is called Master Pro.


----------

